# Is this cheating?? (K)



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

No, just unconventional. Hey, if it works...

Thanks for sharing a "new" (?) idea.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

That sounds very interesting! I can't visualize it in my head though. Can you explain how you do this?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do that all the time. I thought that was the correct way to do it. ;0)


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I usually leave a long tail, wrap it on a bread wrapper clip, and then use it for seaming. Works for me.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep...I do this also...I usually only do four stitches tho...as they say, there's more than one way to skin a cat....


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

why not? sounds good to me


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I do the same thing. Having a strand attached for the seaming eliminates having an end to weave in.


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

No such thing as cheating when you knit, only different ways of getting to the same result.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Knitting a row straight first makes the joining so much easier for me.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

The end justifies the means. This is truer in knitting and crocheting more than anything else I know. This make creating, not cheating.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I do that, but only for 1 stitch,


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like a winner, but like Mercygirl76, I can't quite visualize it - can you tell us how to do it?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I like that idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


I always tell knitters that fudge is not just something sweet to eat.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Depending on what I'm making I do that too.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

same here.


jinx said:


> I do that all the time. I thought that was the correct way to do it. ;0)


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been doing this for years, works great


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I did a 'in the round' fair isle as my first project. Seemed like it took forever to finish but I did. This was several years ago but still love it. One of my favorites!


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


There is a you tube clip demonstrating knitting in the round that says to do exactly that! Just pick up the tail and knit it with the next few stitches.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


I do this too. How many stitches I knit for joining depends on the yarn and pattern.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

One time, I did it unintentionally and realized that it was a good solution so that's what I do now! (As you wrote, one less tail to weave in!!)


----------



## jmass (Dec 29, 2012)

I do one stitch, it also marks the start of my round


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I make leg warmers. My Niece had knee replacement, and they really messed up her knees. After that, they put in metal knee parts, so when it gets cold and hurts like crazy, so I make the leg and knee warmers for her, and she said it helps. She wears them 24/7.

I use DP knitting needles, because I hate to sew up the one side, and it does not look good. So I have trouble keeping up with the counting of the rows. I have a row counter, but some times I get so inrerested in a tv program, I forget to turn the counter. I get so angry with my self when this happens.

My Grandaughter who is 8 was watching me one time when I had to stop and count the rows, she knew that I was unhappy. She studied the situation and then said: Grammy, you have a zillion knitting needles, why don't you use one different color, and when you get to that needle, you know that you have finished a round. 

Did I tell you how extremely brilliant my grandchild is?


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I make leg warmers. My Niece had knee replacement, and they really messed up her knees. After that, they put in metal knee parts, so when it gets cold and hurts like crazy, so I make the leg and knee warmers for her, and she said it helps. She wears them 24/7.
> 
> I use DP knitting needles, because I hate to sew up the one side, and it does not look good. So I have trouble keeping up with the counting of the rows. I have a row counter, but some times I get so inrerested in a tv program, I forget to turn the counter. I get so angry with my self when this happens.
> 
> ...


That is one clever 8yr old From the mouth of babes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I do that all the time....it sort of secures the "join"....

Anna


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I often Knit both strands for one or two stitches but leave and length of a couple of inches as a marker for the beginning of the round.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

sounds like it would work but you need to mark the beginning. I use the tail to tell the beginning so if I knitted it in I would not know where the beginning of my found starts


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Name it creativity and development of a Technic. This is the beauty of crafting.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I do this too. I also do this when I change colors.


----------



## kateb660 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been doing this for years. Even with a ribbed stitch. It gets hidden very well.

I work about 5 stitches on the first round with both the working yarn and the tail. When I get to the beginning of the round you have to be sure to pick up both pieces of yarn, like a decrease. Otherwise you may have more stitches than you should.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I've done that, too.


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Great idea on putting the tail on a bread wrapper closure. I never would have thought of that!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

mernie said:


> I usually leave a long tail, wrap it on a bread wrapper clip, and then use it for seaming. Works for me.


I love that idea. I don't kno whow many times I've started off knitting the first row with the tail. Next bread clip goes in my knitting bag.

ginny


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

mernie said:


> I usually leave a long tail, wrap it on a bread wrapper clip, and then use it for seaming. Works for me.


For knitting in the round, you shouldn't really need to use the tail for any seam.


----------



## MyTrudy (Jun 29, 2013)

Great idea!! I will be using it on my next project. Thanks!!!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I make leg warmers. My Niece had knee replacement, and they really messed up her knees. After that, they put in metal knee parts, so when it gets cold and hurts like crazy, so I make the leg and knee warmers for her, and she said it helps. She wears them 24/7.
> 
> I use DP knitting needles, because I hate to sew up the one side, and it does not look good. So I have trouble keeping up with the counting of the rows. I have a row counter, but some times I get so inrerested in a tv program, I forget to turn the counter. I get so angry with my self when this happens.
> 
> ...


Would work for the first round.... but then the position of the different needle would change. And, if you excited about watching TV, you might not notice the colour of your needle anyway...

I find it easier to just count the stitches/rows of knitting, and I use the tail position to tell me where the start of the round is.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


People have been doing that for years... but those who do are the ones who end up using a marker of some sort to mark the start of the round, because if you knit with the tail, it moves away from the start of the round. In some cases, a few stitches won't make much of a difference, but it could for anything with a colourwork pattern.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I do this too!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

mernie said:


> I usually leave a long tail, wrap it on a bread wrapper clip, and then use it for seaming. Works for me.


Ummm... I thought the whole point of knitting in the round was that there are no seams. What am I missing here?


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

That's good I did that too on dp needles. I now cast on my stitches onto a straight needle 2 or 3 sizes bigger and then knit stitches onto dp needles, and knit several stitches with yarn and tail to join. This works well for me. I hope you understand my attempt to explain this.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

I have ripped out one too many twisted joins ... So I usually knit a couple of rows then join.... I also leave long tails fro finishing if needed... And I cross the last stitch and first stitch at the join to give a from edge


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> For knitting in the round, you shouldn't really need to use the tail for any seam.


I use my circular needles for back and forth, as well as in the round


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

I like that idea too, but can't visualize how to do it either. Will you tell us how it is done? Thanks.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> I use my circular needles for back and forth, as well as in the round


But the original post was about using the tail for joining in the round, with the side benefit of not needing to weave it in later; I responded to the person who said they leave a long tail for seaming, which was not what was being discussed. For that matter, neither is using circular needles for back and forth knitting... That should go under a topic of its own, since it doesn't talk about joining in the round either.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

More info, please. Just can not 'see' how it works.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Yep...I do this also...I usually only do four stitches tho...as they say, there's more than one way to skin a cat....


Hate that saying! Hope no one is REALLY skinning a cat!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I do this too. How many stitches I knit for joining depends on the yarn and pattern.


Me too.


----------



## janeiowa (Jul 6, 2013)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


You are using a double yarn (your yarn AND the tail) to knit these 6-7 stitches...or however long the tail lasts, I assume?


----------



## jns1944 (Jul 2, 2012)

I do that a lot! Hardest part is remembering that when I get back to the beginning, the "2" loops on the needle are really ONE stitch.....until I get through the 4-5 that I had knitted with the tail. Clear as mud, huh??


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I always do that for 2 stitches...seems to make that area too bulking if I go past 2.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> But the original post was about using the tail for joining in the round, with the side benefit of not needing to weave it in later; I responded to the person who said they leave a long tail for seaming, which was not what was being discussed. For that matter, neither is using circular needles for back and forth knitting... That should go under a topic of its own, since it doesn't talk about joining in the round either.


Well, wait a minute, you can do the same thing in knitting back and forth as the original KP asked about in the round. You will have another loose end when you bind off to do the seaming.
That will work too! Topic leads to topic on KP.


----------



## eacree (May 15, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


I found this at newstitchaday.com - makes a lovely invisible join in the round:

Step 1: Cast on one additional stitch (RH needle)
Step 2: Slip one stitch purlwise from the LH needle
Step 3: Pass the additional stitch over the slipped stitch
Step 4: Move the original stitch back to the LH needle
Step 5: Tighten, PM, begin first round

Then I also include the tail in my first few stitches. This is an easy and effective way to join in the round. Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I do it. It works well. :thumbup:


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi from Lincoln, Nebraska. When I am ready to join after casting on using circular needles, I "switch" the first & last stitches. In other words, put the last stitch from the right needle onto the left one and put the first stitch you cast on (which is on the left needle) onto the right needle. It's awkward as the dickens, but then there's no gap.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi from Lincoln, Nebraska. When I am ready to join after casting on using circular needles, I "switch" the first & last stitches. In other words, put the last stitch from the right needle onto the left one and put the first stitch you cast on (which is on the left needle) onto the right needle. It's awkward as the dickens, but then there's no gap.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


Well it's true, knitting and fudging go together. LOL
Actually one of the most attractive things about knitting is the way we are called upon to improvise. If that's fudging, so be it. 
Dark chocolate is good, too, right?


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am an old knitter and I often do this. I also do it when joining new yarn


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in the same crowd, I like to start in the round this way. I do 4 to 6 stitches. Easy to know where start of round is as I use 2 circs to knit in the round. Then when done no weaving in end just nip it off and done.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Linda Beth said:


> Hi from Lincoln, Nebraska. When I am ready to join after casting on using circular needles, I "switch" the first & last stitches. In other words, put the last stitch from the right needle onto the left one and put the first stitch you cast on (which is on the left needle) onto the right needle. It's awkward as the dickens, but then there's no gap.


Sounds good..


----------



## ktluvsdogs (Jan 8, 2013)

Me, too. It's easy, it provides stability to the join, and you only need to do 2 or 3 stiches, and it is virtually invisible.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


I love fudge. I do all sorts of odd stuff. If it works for you there's nothing wrong.


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

I am completely in the dark here.or maybe its because I haven't had my coffee yet, but I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you saying that you take your cast on tail and knit a few stitches with it at the beginning? Please help........


----------



## haroldp5 (Feb 21, 2012)

I knit a lot of sweaters, and I've been doing that for a long time. However, instead of just 10 stitches, I do about 10 stitches in each row until I run out of tail. That end is SECURELY locked in place!

Harry Prather
Quilcene WA


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


Sounds interesting, but I can't quite envision it. Could you give us more details?


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing is "cheating" unless 1. you don't like the way it looks and/or 2. the piece falls apart on you.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

sdsimi said:


> I am completely in the dark here.or maybe its because I haven't had my coffee yet, but I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you saying that you take your cast on tail and knit a few stitches with it at the beginning? Please help........


What she was saying was, that when she is ready to join in the round, she takes the tail, lifts it up, and holds it along side the yarn that is coming from the ball. Then she knits with two strands for a few stitches, using both the tail and the ball yarn together as if they were one. It means the first few stitches will be slightly thicker than the others, but it doesn't show. You really can't tell that they were done double thickness. And it helps to join the beginning and end of that first cast on row, and it helps to weave in the tail.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Never thought of that but what a terrific idea - thanks for sharing


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


I am going to use this...Thanks!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I do that but I also add one extra stitch when casting on so I can join two together at beginning.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

No, it is not cheating - it is just a great way to solve a problem.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


I have done that for a long time. I usually knit about four stitches for two rows and leave the tail to mark the beginning of my round


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Good idea, but put a marker at the beginning of the round so you know when you're starting a new row.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I was taught to do this, this way when I learned to knit fromm my Grandma years ago. I also crochet my tail end in the first row for about six stitches. Just thought that was what every one did......Happy Crafting...Davena


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I had trouble not getting the join tight enough. So I slip the first cast on stitch to my right needle then slip the last cast on stitch over that stitch onto the left needle. Gives me a nice tight join.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

robinare said:


> I had trouble not getting the join tight enough. So I slip the first cast on stitch to my right needle then slip the last cast on stitch over that stitch onto the left needle. Gives me a nice tight join.


I forgot about that. I use to do that. Will have to remember from now on.


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

What a great idea! Thank you for the clarification. I am definately going to try this.........


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

wow! I like that idea. I am going to try it


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do that all the time. I thought that was the correct way to do it. ;0)


 :thumbup: But glad you discovered a new way for you!


----------



## maggscott (Feb 28, 2013)

What a great idea. I would never have thought of doing that It has to be so much easier to make sure there are no twists when you have done a couple of rows. I love this site. I learn something new every day. 
I am referring to the suggestion of knitting a couple of rows before starting to knit in the round - posted and realized this was nowhere near to that comment.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

I have always knitted the tail in with my work as I go, except in socks. These socks I leave the tail to show me where I began, but when the sock is finished it's woven in mostly in a circular look. Looks like a lot of us have been doing things that aren't written or taught.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea! And if you cross the first stitch where the tail is with the last stitch you have just cast on, then knit with both working yarn and tail, I'll bet it would work out to be even more stable.I think I'll try that.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


I never thought of that. Great idea.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I like that - should keep the join closed more.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I do that all the time. I usually drop the tail at 4 stitches and carry on with one strand. I think it makes it stable enough without adding too much bulk.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I do this all of the time, but usually for only two stitches. If it does the trick , why not. We all learn our own ways of getting the job done


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a good idea, maybe make the tail long enough to do the first round in double thickness as a cool design feature. I'd cut any remainder of the tail at the beginning to round two.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

maggscott said:


> What a great idea. I would never have thought of doing that It has to be so much easier to make sure there are no twists when you have done a couple of rows. I love this site. I learn something new every day.
> I am referring to the suggestion of knitting a couple of rows before starting to knit in the round - posted and realized this was nowhere near to that comment.


I noticed those comments, too, and I am wondering if people who do this just do a tiny seam at the end for the rows they knit straight??? (I've never knitted in the round but have been watching videos to get up the nerve to try.)


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, I wish I had thought of it!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

FYI: When you reach the point where you join and place starter marker, just knit with double strand for 3-6 stitches; seems to make the junction a little more substantial. ThanX for all the comments


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I do the same as you do Joy M. and it seems to work fine for me. Whatever works is a winner in my book.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

have always wanted to do knitting in the round but away to try it because of the joining issues, thanks for sharing this bit of information.
Candy


Joy Marshall said:


> I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


I don't think there IS any cheating when we knit. One of the things that's a constant delight to me when I read these posts is how many different "right" ways there are to create the beautiful things we make.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

mavies said:


> No such thing as cheating when you knit, only different ways of getting to the same result.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

kathy320 said:


> I don't think there IS any cheating when we knit. One of the things that's a constant delight to me when I read these posts is how many different "right" ways there are to create the beautiful things we make.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

eacree, I also watched that video and plan to try it next in the round project...the video is very clearly and precisely presented. Of course you have to do it from the beginning and if you don't then one of the other methods could be used. Lots of good ideas presented here! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I make leg warmers. My Niece had knee replacement, and they really messed up her knees. After that, they put in metal knee parts, so when it gets cold and hurts like crazy, so I make the leg and knee warmers for her, and she said it helps. She wears them 24/7.
> 
> I use DP knitting needles, because I hate to sew up the one side, and it does not look good. So I have trouble keeping up with the counting of the rows. I have a row counter, but some times I get so inrerested in a tv program, I forget to turn the counter. I get so angry with my self when this happens.
> 
> ...


That is one smart little gal!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like a doer to me. :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


I do this except I alternate the working yarn & the tail yarn every other stitch. I like this better than doubling up the yarn as this way the stitches are all the same thickness.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

I think of knitting and quilting, my other addiction, as art forms. The only rules that count are the ones that achieve success in the eyes of the maker. If someone else appreciates it so much the better..


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

yep, yep, yep :thumbup:


Joy Marshall said:


> I am one of those cheaters who knits a couple of rows or so before joining in the round to help keep stitches from twisting. I have always maintained there is a lot of fudging goes on in knitting. And there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish people would stop referring to knitting a couple of rows before joining before knitting in the round, and other techniques, as "fudging" or "cheating". They are simply another way of doing things. There is actually no one way to do anything, and every other way is "wrong". There are no knitting police! The most creative people in the world have made some of their greatest achievements by doing something "DIFFERENT" than the way most other people do it. If it works easier and better for you, it is a legitimate alternate method, and it is silly to feel we are "c heating", or doing it "wrong" to do it that way! WE are too conditioned to doing everything by rote, and to think that the "correct" way to do things is the only way, or that doing things a different way is lazy or wrong or whatever. Yes, the most often used way of doing things has gotten its place by working and working well for most people. But that doesn't mean there's no other way to do it. What if the person who invented the dishwasher had believed that doing the dishes by hand was the "RIGHT" way, the "ONLY" way? We'd still be stuck doing dishes by hand, now wouldn't we?


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Dowager said:


> I wish people would stop referring to knitting a couple of rows before joining before knitting in the round, and other techniques, as "fudging" or "cheating". They are simply another way of doing things. There is actually no one way to do anything, and every other way is "wrong". There are no knitting police! The most creative people in the world have made some of their greatest achievements by doing something "DIFFERENT" than the way most other people do it. If it works easier and better for you, it is a legitimate alternate method, and it is silly to feel we are "c heating", or doing it "wrong" to do it that way! WE are too conditioned to doing everything by rote, and to think that the "correct" way to do things is the only way, or that doing things a different way is lazy or wrong or whatever. Yes, the most often used way of doing things has gotten its place by working and working well for most people. But that doesn't mean there's no other way to do it. What if the person who invented the dishwasher had believed that doing the dishes by hand was the "RIGHT" way, the "ONLY" way? We'd still be stuck doing dishes by hand, now wouldn't we?


 Yay Dowager we are not cheaters, just smart people that figured it out and share. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

kathy320 said:


> I don't think there IS any cheating when we knit. One of the things that's a constant delight to me when I read these posts is how many different "right" ways there are to create the beautiful things we make.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> That is one clever 8yr old From the mouth of babes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a smart kid!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> I do this except I alternate the working yarn & the tail yarn every other stitch. I like this better than doubling up the yarn as this way the stitches are all the same thickness.


Oh I really like that idea A LOT. Must try it.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

robinare said:


> I had trouble not getting the join tight enough. So I slip the first cast on stitch to my right needle then slip the last cast on stitch over that stitch onto the left needle. Gives me a nice tight join.


There is a detailed video of this method here:

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

sanaylor said:


> Oh I really like that idea A LOT. Must try it.


Just be sure to leave a long enough tail so that you have enough to knit enough stitches with it & then you just cut off the remainder. I usually knit about 8 stitches with it.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Just be sure to leave a long enough tail so that you have enough to knit enough stitches with it & then you just cut off the remainder. I usually knit about 8 stitches with it.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yes, i do that all the time. if you do 5/6 stitches you can just cut the end off and know it's not going to unravel.


----------



## eacree (May 15, 2011)

Elliemay said:


> I think of knitting and quilting, my other addiction, as art forms. The only rules that count are the ones that achieve success in the eyes of the maker. If someone else appreciates it so much the better..


Absolutely - agree 100%. There are NO ART POLICE!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

grandmombear said:


> I am relatively new to 'knitting in round' and had trouble when joining. I happened to think-why not? use both yarn and cast on tail for 6-7 stitches to give joining a little stablization. Seems to work great and its one less tail to weave in!!! :-D


Like!! :thumbup:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never done this before and can't comprehend more stitches to give stabilization. I would think that the 'close knit right at the "joining point" would work better. That's just my thought. hummmm......


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I also use the tail from casting on stitches to knit a few stitches. I just use pieces of yarn and knit as usual. the stitches will be a LITTLE bit bulky for those few stitches but NOT noticeable )
I have NOT tried knitting one or two STRAIGHT rows and then continuing on with in the ROUND but will try that on my next project. THANK YOU to everyone for all your tips, suggestions and also why you need to FROG !!! sometimes someone else's FROG will help another person NOT TO have to frog. have a wonderful day ) Nancy


----------

